# Feeling Guilty-Neutering



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

When it comes to the research on neutering, I've never seen any research that points to _significant_ risks in any direction. It's all slight increases in probabilities, many of which were small to begin with. The only big one I've seen is growth concerns, but they really only apply to large breed dogs. You might have bone density issues in a Great Dane that's neutered early because they're still doing a significant amount of growing up until 18 months or more. But a mini poodle is nearly full-sized by 8 months and is generally growing at a slower rate anyway, so the difference is pretty negligible.

I know we all try to do the best for our dogs, but you really can't stress over every one of these debates or you'll be so anxious you'll never get to enjoy your dog. Focus on the big things, follow the advice/instincts/circumstances you have available on everything else.

I understand it's always hard to put your dog through a medical procedure and watch them recover. But I promise your puppy will bounce back and everything will be fine.


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

Thank you so much for your kinds words! You?re right?there are statistics on both sides of the issue. He is already the size of his father-so that made me feel better too.


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

(My phone inserts random question marks)


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

He is getting pampered!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I feel you, ShamrockPoodle. Frosty is scheduled (for the third time) to be neutered/pexied on November 14. I've been dreading it so much, but all my other boys before him have been neutered and lived long, happy lives. Hugs to you and your adorable baby.


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

Thank you!!!! Thinking of you and your baby too!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree that there is not the clear cut evidence of health benefits for desexing males as there is for females, however if there were behavior issues then this was the way to try to get those things under control. Before you know it your boy will forget it ever happened. Lily is spayed and I am sure she is not different for it than she otherwise would have been. My boys are intact, but I have my days where I think I might try to do it myself when they act like idiots in ways that I think are driven by their hormones.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

This is a positive for neutering:your dog is less likely to be attacked. Neutered males of every size seemed to feel threatened by my last dog. We had some close calls.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mfmst you are right. In a world of neutered males it is much easier to be another one of those neutered males. Peeves has been attacked more than once by neutered male dogs.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Please don't feel guilty about neutering your boy. I have a neutered standard with no problems. On the good side, you won't have to worry so much about him marking, etc.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Very true, Asta’s Mom. Buck pees when he has to for the most part, not on every blade of scented grass like my dear, departed intact Scottie. In the States, neutered and spayed are the majority as Lily CD noted. I was greeting a new neighbor, with my Scottie at a sit beside me, when their neutered Lab rushed out and tried to take a big bite out of my dog. One of many incidents of being an innocent intact dog in a neutered world.

Vets seem to push dog owners to neuter so much sooner than breed experts. That is a disconnect that I do not understand.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mfmst I once had a conversation with a vet (not mine) and asked her why vets were so vehement about not taking puppies out for social experiences before they are fully immunized and her reply was that they feel that people won't understand limited contacts and take their puppies to dog parks. I asked her if she believed in the importance of early socialization in the framework of Ian Dunbar's recommendation and she said yes she did. We wnet back and forth a bit and in the end she said she believed preventing unneeded infectious disease outweighed the other risks. I suppose that if any of us had a similar conversation with a vet about why they recommend early neutering they might admit that while they know there are benefits to later desexing that they have some long held view that those benefits are outweighed by risks of oops breedings or perhaps fights and the like.


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

Thank you all so much!!! I guess there are benefits in the long run. On the plus side?it was the fanciest animal hospital I?ve ever seen. Someone called to check on him and answer my questions as well. I do live in an area with a lot of dogs?so perhaps there is another benefit there. Lol there were a couple of days in the past month that I was ready to have it done because of the marking, etc. He is very excitable-so I?m hoping he will be able to calm down a bit.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You should see the marking calm down and also get some better attention out of him without the distraction of hormones. Remember that it will take a bit of time for his hormones formed before the neuter to dissipate, so don't worry if it doesn't seem like a switch was thrown and big changes don't happen overnight.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Don't feel guilty! As many have said, your mpoo shouldn't be significantly impacted by his neutering at this age since his growth has slowed. Many dogs are neutered around the 6 mos mark without any problems and they live a long life. We all make what we consider is the best decision for our dog at the time we do and we just have to be content with that. We all have differing opinions on immunizations and desexing (which I feel are two of the most polarized decisions we have to make). Enjoy your pup and enjoy the possible benefits neutering can offer you!


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

Thank you all for your wise words!


----------

